# stucco???



## tkrrox (May 15, 2010)

i didn't see a forum for it so i figured i would post here and you guys could move it if you saw fit.

i was reading on another site and came across a guy saying that you should never paint stucco. is there any truth to this? i see probably 50-60 percent of all houses that have painted stucco. i was just wondering what the theory behind this was.

thanks
tk


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

We always paint it. They make a color coat that has the color in it and you don't necessarily need to paint that but you could in the future.Don't know why anyone would say that.


----------



## catfish (Jul 19, 2007)

Portland Cement Association says don't paint it. Paint will trap moisture in. 

If its that plastic crap they call stucco, paint it. Maybe it will fall off and you can put something nice on.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Painted or coated stucco can be very effective or destructive based on flashing and sealant details, design, etc... if water is allowed to accumulate behind the coating, entrapment and rot may occur. 

Just like EIFS systems - sometimes it's a good job, other times, not so much :no:


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Painted stucco in NY equals rotted stucco.

The water gets trapped in there during the humid summers, then freezes in the winter, then after a few years you get paint with some powder under it.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Pretty much industry standard in my area. 

When you guys back east stucco what do you do give it color? You use a color coat or what?


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I suppose you could, but it would be a pain to get a consistent mix.

In my area it is mostly grey stucco, and grey stucco with stone cast into it.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

out here we paint the old style 3 coat stucco.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Back in the day when they mixed stucco with Portland Cement, sand and lime the color came from the sand that they used, I did a house years ago that was built in 1927 they had added crushed sea shells, so when the sun hit the house all the sea shells looked like little pearls:thumbup: but then the homeowners had some jackwad paint it.
Years ago I was doing stucco repairs about 6 to 8 houses a year. Now Michigan is still dead when it comes to work. all the auto workers who took buyouts are now our New contractors who don't know their butts from a hole in the ground, and low ballers that are unreal. complete MORONS The trades here are screwed as for wages:no:


----------



## DBBII (Aug 28, 2008)

It seems like just about every house built in Florida in the last 15 years or so is stucco over concrete block. You are SUPPOSED to let the stucco cure for 28 days before painting. It never happens.

Gray stucco won't pass my Homeowner Association rules. (and you are supposed to get their approval of paint colors too).

EIFS is a really bad word here. My GL policy is very specific that it will not cover any project with EIFS on it. My agent says that even means using a synthetic stucco over block.


----------



## artiospainting (Mar 16, 2011)

Ive never herd you weren't espouse to paint stucco. Ive painted it all my painting live. I add emalsa bond never seen a problem have a Clint would like me to paint his house again its Ben about 15 year. That sound like it was a good job last time. paint it like cement. another thing if a Clint wants it painted paint it hes the customer. If you dont paint it some one else will.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

artiospainting said:


> Ive never herd you weren't espouse to paint stucco. Ive painted it all my painting live. I add emalsa bond never seen a problem have a Clint would like me to paint his house again its Ben about 15 year. That sound like it was a good job last time. paint it like cement. another thing if a Clint wants it painted paint it hes the customer. If you dont paint it some one else will.


WTF did you just say:bangin:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Clint wants Ben to paint it...or something...idk:blink:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

natural stucco breathes, it doesn't seal, it's not supposed to. 

A quality finish is a color coat, the cheap tract home builders use paint instead. 

Color coat can be natural or synthetic. The synthetic is flexible and vapor permeable but not liquid permeable. The natural color coat is liquid permeable. Natural stucco relys on the details behind the stucco to seal out the water and the stucco protects those details (paper). Synthetic stucco actually seals out the liquid water. Paint is a pretty color that will allow the stucco to appear functional until the warranty expires.


----------



## artiospainting (Mar 16, 2011)

You can beat me on the head all you wont I said what I meant and meant what I said. Another thing is if a client wants his hard wood painted paint it. Its his trim.Do I now better YES does he wont it painted YES. Dos he get what he wants YES From me or someone else. Now if you so worship the purity of these thing and fill bad for such a sin charge more and get over it. The love of money is the root of all eval. So lets get to the root. $$$$$$$


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

thom said:


> A quality finish is a color coat, the cheap tract home builders use paint instead.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

artiospainting said:


> You can beat me on the head all you wont I said what I meant and meant what I said. Another thing is if a client wants his hard wood painted paint it. Its his trim.Do I now better YES does he wont it painted YES. Dos he get what he wants YES From me or someone else. Now if you so worship the purity of these thing and fill bad for such a sin charge more and get over it. The love of money is the root of all eval. So lets get to the root. $$$$$$$


how about we get to the spell check?:thumbup:


----------



## Scott Collins (Oct 3, 2016)

Yes you can paint stucco I own a power washing company in Columbus Ohio and work with a lot of painter they have me pressure wash the stucco before they paint it. http://www.mctpressurewashing.com


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Scott Collins said:


> Yes you can paint stucco I own a power washing company in Columbus Ohio and work with a lot of painter they have me pressure wash the stucco before they paint it. http://www.mctpressurewashing.com


Pretty sure the OP got his answer 5 years ago.


----------

